# Diplomatiefrage zu Civ 5



## Holyangel (1. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mir vor kurzer Zeit Civ 5 gekauft, welches mir ziemlich viel Spass macht, habe aber eine Frage zu der Diplomatie in diesem Spiel.

Folgende Situation war schon recht früh im Spiel.
Ich habe mit einem befreundeten Staat einem anderen Staat den Krieg erklärt und dann wohl den Fehler gemacht, mehre Städte annektiert zu haben, nun ist es nämlich so, dass so ziemlich alle Staat, und dies schon seit mehren Epochen, mich regelmäßig denunzieren und "vorsichtig" sind. Was kann man in dieser Situation machen, wenn man nicht aus ist, die Welt zu unterjochen?
Handelsmöglichkeiten und Freundschaftsanfragen kann man sich eigendlich sparen, Sachen herschenken bringt auch nicht.... und es scheint, dass sie diese Taten auch nach vielen Jahrehunderten nicht vergessen....


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2014)

Also, wenn Du halt kriegerisch vorgehst und mehrere Städte eroberst, und sei es nur gegen EINE Civ, die aber mit manch anderer Civ kein Problem hatte, ist Dein Ruf halt erstmal unten. Entweder du löschst diese Civ dann ganz aus, da bin ich nicht sicher, ob das "hilft", oder aber Du musst Dir angewöhnen, nicht selber anzugreifen und nur dann eine Stadt zu erobern, wenn man Dir den Krieg erklärt hat - und dann solltest Du halt nach 1-2 Städten Frieden versuchen auszuhandeln und nicht erstmal noch weiter erobern.

Es kann aber immer passieren, dass Du einen schlechten Ruf bekommst und den behältst.


----------



## Holyangel (1. Juli 2014)

das ist schade, habe damals die Zivilisation ausgelöscht, es kam auch keine Friedensverhandluing seinerseits.... naja, nächstesmal muss ich wohl vorsichtiger sein, auch wenn es schon blöd ist, dass nach ingame 800 Jahren alle immer noch mich denunzieren, obwohl ich keine einzige Kriegerische Handlung mehr gemacht habe.

Aber habe, erst hinterher irgendwo gelesen, dass es evtl nicht so schlimm gewesen wäre, wenn ich die Städte vernichtet hätte, kannst du das bestätigen?

Edit: und noch eine Frage. Sind die KI Charaktistiken der Staaten immer die selben? Also hier z.b. baut der Perser ziemlich aggresiv neben meinen Städten selber Siedlungen und blockiert meine Handelsrouten.... und ich kann eigendlich nichts dagegen machen, wenn ich keinen Krieg beginnen will und wassomit meinen Ruf noch weiter verschlechtern würde...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Juli 2014)

Wie Herb schon gemeint hat, ist es immer schlecht selbst anzugreifen. Wenn die entsprechende Civ mit vielen anderen befreundet ist (was im frühen Spiel meist der Fall ist) hast du schnell deinen Ruf als Kriegstreiber weg. Vor allem, wenn du auch sonst gelegentlich mal kriegerisch gegen andere vorgegangen bist - und sei es nur um eine Stadt zu anektieren. Viele reagieren auch sehr allergisch auf aggressive Mission deiner Religion. Es kommt auch sehr drauf an welche Civs in deinem Spiel sind. Rom und Deutschland bewerten aggressive Expansion längst nicht so streng, wie z.B. Indien. 
In dem Fall hast du wohl einfach Pech gehabt. Ich hab auch schon Civs angegriffen um mir Städte mit wichtigen Rohstoffen unter den Nagel zu reißen, die ich dringend gebraucht habe und die mit Handel nicht zu bekommen waren.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2014)

Jo, ich selber warte an sich immer, dass einer MICH angreift, oder ich versuche schon ganz früh im Spiel eine Nation zu erobern, wenn die anderen noch gar keinen Kontakt hatten.

Wegen der verschiedenen Civs: an sich werden die zufällig ins Spiel verfrachtet, und wenn Du zB nur 5 Gegner in den Spieleinstellungen wählst, hast Du natürlich eine größere Chance, dass zB die Perser nicht dabei sind, als wenn Du 9 Gegner im Spiel hast.


----------

